# Chile's Al Pastor Marinade/Sauce



## chilerelleno (Dec 9, 2018)

*Chile's Al Pastor Marinade/Sauce*
1 28oz can Red Enchilada sauce
1 20oz can Pineapple tidbits
3/4c Vinegar
1/2c Brown sugar, add to taste
1c Guajllo chile powder
1/3c Achiote powder or paste
1/8c Garlic, granulated
2T Paprika
2T Salt, add to taste
1T each Mexican Oregano and Cumin
2t Ground Cloves

Marinate pork steaks overnight
Grill and baste with leftover sauce


----------



## ksblazer (Dec 9, 2018)

Sounds awesome Chile

I buy this pre made up at the Mexican grocery store not too far from my house. Been wanting to try making my own for some time now.

Bought some tortillas yesterday and I have 2lb of chicken breast in the freezer waiting to be used.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 9, 2018)

ksblazer said:


> Sounds awesome Chile
> 
> I buy this pre made up at the Mexican grocery store not too far from my house. Been wanting to try making my own for some time now.
> 
> Bought some tortillas yesterday and I have 2lb of chicken breast in the freezer waiting to be used.


It's not a real Al Pastor recipe, but it's close enough to satisfy my cravings.
All the prerequisite ingredients are there.


----------



## disco (Dec 9, 2018)

Thanks, Chile! Going on my list!


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 1, 2019)

Pork chops went on sale Chile....This one is on deck for next week @ the station. I have a bunch of pineapple juice leftover from making pineapple sausage I need to use.


----------



## meatallica (Feb 2, 2019)

Just gave you props Chile on another post. Showed my teenage son your recipe for al Pastor and Super Bowl menu is set!!


----------

